# greenhorn in Texas



## surfgeo (Apr 26, 2020)

greetings all - i am in the Houston area, not tryng to get into a big grow operation by any means but thought i would like to try just one plant - or actually 3 since from what i see 3 is the smallest quantity of seed commonly available online.  i grow a lot of veggies, especially a nice okra variety that is 6' tall and bushy and perfcet for concealment - i have a very private back yard so no worries there. i also make a lot of horse manure based compost with other plant and fish scraps added so my soil totally rocks (with no real rocks, that is). i just harvested 80 potato plants today and the soil is amazingly rich and organic. 

so first of all - is it too late to start from seed?
second - should i sow directly or start indoors? i have a semi-climate controlled garage
next - what is a good strain for this hot humid area?
water is no issue - i have to keep my okra and peppers watered as well, i would assume they can all use the same amount of watering? 
sooooo many strains it just gets too confusing. i just want someting simple, easy, under 6'/2m high.



any help is appreciated!!!!!


surfgeo


----------



## stinkyattic (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey which okra do you grow? The Clemson Spineless is a DREAM. Did you know it's a hibiscus relative? I'm in USDA zone 4 and have brought it to full harvest tucked up against a south wall. The flowers are GORGEOUS  like an ornamental. 
Go for high cold desert Indica varieties . They are short and squat and easy to hide. Any traditional middle eastern Indica hashplant hybrid such as Black Indica is a good choice for fast discreet cropping amongst vegetables.


----------



## surfgeo (Apr 27, 2020)

that is exactly what i grow - planted today. i still have some frozen  - one plant had a 4.5 inch trunk last year!  i love it fresh right off the plant!
\


----------



## Lesso (Apr 27, 2020)

Its not too late to start from seed. You can sow directly to soil, most people use a solo cup or peat cup.  You can train the plant to be what ever height you need it to be.


----------

